

Anonymous Seeks to Legalize DDoS Attacks - oms1005
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/121433-Anonymous-Seeks-to-Legalize-DDoS-Attacks

======
pavel_lishin
This is about as legitimate as claiming that forming a human chain and
preventing people from going into a place of business is a form of free
speech.

